# Hi from Weymouth



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been 'lurking' for a few weeks now since returning from our latest motorhome trip through France, Spain and Portugal and deciding that we needed to be able to make good coffee at home. I've done a lot of Googling, reading reviews and watching YouTube videos but am now in need of some advice.

I've been aware of the Sage product line for a couple of years now as we regularly visit John Lewis and I thought this would be ideal. But after reading the various advice threads on here decided that the Classic/Silvia + grinder might be better. But I'm concerned that my enthusiasm might wane after a while especially if results become erratic. Also not sure that I would consider it a hobby.

So I've been reading up on the fully automatic machines and the Gaggia Titanium which is on special offer at the moment from Caffe Italia for £459 does interest me.

How do these fully auto machines compare and are they little better than a nespresso machine.

We are not a large user, liking expresso, long blacks and lattes. Mainly 2 cups made at each time, but do need 4 to 6 cups after dinner parties from time to time.

All helpful advice will be appreciated.

Richard

PS. Does anyone know of a good coffee shop in the Weymouth area?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Read customer reviews regarding Caffe Italia in respect of dealing with warranty issues.

B2C machines and Nespresso machines don't really compare - each aims at a different segment of the market. Regarding the latter, have a look at Colonna  here  who are producing bespoke Nespresso pods using high quality beans. If you aren't into the manual coffee making bug, this might be the way to go. Cheaper and less complex than B2C machines so less to go wrong. The


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info on Caffe Italia.

Interesting info about Colonna pods. At 55p a shot how does this compare to a fresh ground shot?

Still not convinced that I might enjoy coffee making. If I started with a manual system how long do you think it takes to get to a reasonable expresso set up and then how consistent are they after that.

Richard


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

What about a stove top moka pot, and microwave your milk? Significantly cheaper than either a b2c machine (which seem to need additional milk heating) or a nespresso, with the added benefit of being able to use a variety of Roasters and beans.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a small 2 cup moka pot but it does take 10 or 15 minutes or so. It's OK but we really want to be able to produce good expresso at home. We've also got a cafeteria but from what I've read you must grind your own beans immediately before use to make good coffee.

The Gaggia b2c machine that I was looking at has dual boilers and a separate steam wand so you can get good frothed milk. I think the machines you are talking about that need additional milk heating are those that have a auto milk frother rather than a separate wand.

Any b2c users out there who can offer any advice please?

Richard


----------

